# How do you ski moguls?



## dlague (Dec 9, 2014)

One of my goals this year is to improve my skiing in the bumps.  I have always been impressed with the bump skiers who ski bumps top to top.  I thought I would read about some techniques and came across this:

(1) *Green Line*: a turn that has a smaller radius than the trough - e.g. you stay on the same mogul on which you initiated your turn.

Initiate your turn on the flat top of a mogul and steer / pivot the skis to perpendicular or more to the fall line that is between where you initiated your turn and the flat top of a designated mogul below where you will initiate your next turn. Avoid the use of high edge angles (carving) and drift down to the new turn location using "soft" edges.

This line is the slowest way to ski a mogul run and does not require fast reflexes.

(2) *Blue Line*: a turn that has a larger radius than the trough - e.g. you ski on the curved bank of the adjacent mogul staying above the trough.

Initiate your turn on the flat top of a mogul and steer the skis along the arc of the bank of the adjacent mogul that represents the opposite side of the trough (think of riding on a banked NASCAR track). Avoid the use of high edge angles (carving), keep your skis flat to the angle of the bank and drift to the new turn location on "soft" edges.

This line is the second slowest way to ski a mogul run and also does not require fast reflexes.

(3) *Trough Line*: a turn that has the same radius as the trough - e.g. you ski in the trough.

Initiate your turn on the flat top of a mogul and - keeping your turn radius the same as the trough - ski through the trough to the flat top of another mogul below where you plan to initite your next turn.

This line is the second fastest way to ski a mogul run and requires fast reflexes.

(4) *Zipper Line*: a method of skiing a mogul run where you essentially go straight down the fall line with minimal turns - e.g. you ski directly from the top of one mogul to the top of another mogul below.

This line is the fastest way to ski a mogul run and requires lightening fast reflexes.

We can safely say that the Zipper Line is not appropriate, under any circumstance, for Baby Boomer and Senior skiers because of the need for ultra-fast reflexes.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 9, 2014)

Ride the river, feel the flow.  Guess that would be #3 of your classification.  Will do a little zipper lining in seeded bumps but usually ski a little slower then the good zipper liners.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 9, 2014)

Those descriptions confuse me. Ski instructor speak almost as bad as lawyer speak.


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 9, 2014)

There is a story told about a guy walking in NY who stops a passerby and asks, "How to you get to Carnegie Hall".  The passerby replies, "Practice, practice, practice."

The true answer to "How You Ski Moguls": "Practice, practice, practice."  Do it again and again; take every kind of mogul run imaginable, forcing yourself into the ugliest, gnarliest moguls until you ski by such a field and can say with authority, "I could ski those if I wanted to (or had to), but I am smart enough not to."


----------



## KevinF (Dec 9, 2014)

Where did you find those descriptions?

What you term the "blue line" is what I've heard called the "buddy bump line", but the concept is the same -- you essentially bank a turn off of the neighboring bump to help get you around.  I like this option because the troughs tend to be rather "firm" with softer snow on the bumps themselves, so it minimizes the time you spend in the troughs and maximizes the time spent on softer snow.

That said...  You've got to learn how to do everything (unless you're trying to ski "world cup style" and you have to stay in the troughs / zipper line).  Sometimes it's better to stay up top, sometimes the trough line works, and sometimes the buddy bump line works.


----------



## Nick (Dec 9, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Those descriptions confuse me. Ski instructor speak almost as bad as lawyer speak.



While I was reading it I was thinking of golf instruction, how they are so particular about every pinky and toe. 

The descriptions really need images for full effect. Hard to follow it directly. There is a popular mogul book that was talked about here before that I read on my Kindle, I have to see if I can find the name again (brian knows it?) but it was good at explaining some basics that I tired applying when I was at Wachusett. That was 2 years ago though. Probably very rusty now.


----------



## KevinF (Dec 9, 2014)

Nick said:


> The descriptions really need images for full effect. Hard to follow it directly. There is a popular mogul book that was talked about here before that I read on my Kindle, I have to see if I can find the name again (brian knows it?) but it was good at explaining some basics that I tired applying when I was at Wachusett. That was 2 years ago though. Probably very rusty now.



Pretty sure this is the one I'm thinking of:


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 9, 2014)

That language is not very intuitive. Im comfortable in the moguls but that doesnt mean I know what the heck Im doing in them. From what I  can discern here I guess I'm a combination blue line/trough rider but I don't consciously think that way I just point by body at the fall line and make roundish short and medium radius turns wherever I feel they should occur. Granted it's been quite a few months but I don't think I specifically target an area on the mogul..


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> "I could ski those if I wanted to (or had to), but I am smart enough not to."



why?  


To answer the OP, I would say somewhere between 2 and 3.   I do a bit more with my edges these days to control speed instead of relying solely on absorption into the bump. I'm not sure what option 4 is.  Most people refer to a WC style as zipper lining, which to me is option 3.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 9, 2014)

Depends on the "aggression" of the bumps. Deep, steep, and stiff: blue line. Low, slow, and shallow: trough with a bit of zipper.


----------



## peterk123 (Dec 9, 2014)

Carefully.

I tried the turn on tops, turn in troughs and hit the bumps half way up.  Ya ok.  Whoever wrote those things never saw the screwed up, haphazard globs of frozen trenched crap we ski in New England.  I learned to stand more upright so I can soak up the bumps (to a degree) and look as far ahead as possible.  The minute I look at the bump I am about to hit I am done.  Looking ahead and relaxing are the key points for me.  After that, I just try to find the point of least effort. 

I am not great at bumps but it has become one of my favorite things to do.  My latest bucket list item is to learn them on tele gear.  That has been a lesson in humility 

Pete


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 9, 2014)

you have to dance with the moguls

http://www.ehow.com/video_2366805_ski-moguls.html


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Dec 9, 2014)

Not a fan of those descriptions at all.

I always try to ski a zipper line these days, ever since my son learned how and the competition heated up. BUT, I can ski it as slowly as I want. No need for fast reflexes. Good balance, yes, but not reflexes. Just skid more on each turn and go the speed YOU want to go. 

I think this is the book Nick mentioned earlier in the thread. 
http://www.amazon.com/Everything-In...RX0_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1418166692&sr=1-1


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 9, 2014)

I prefer a combination. I like to bounce off the top of a mogul to check speed while in the air in combo with skiing zipper lines. Depends on the conditions though. I hate rut skiing!


----------



## Brad J (Dec 9, 2014)

No zipper lines for this guy, still enjoy bumps ( natural) just can't make a day out of them , also hate rut skiing. can still make quick turns for my age (60) you need all the skills (except zipper) to ski bumps, especially here in east.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 9, 2014)

When I was in my 20's my favorite thing on skis was to huck a large Mogul and clear one to two moguls and land the downside of a distant one...if you miss it's ugly but when you pull it off it's awesome.


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

I like troughs. If anyone wants a mogul lesson ask Savemeasammy. He is one hell of a zipper on those F17s.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> I like troughs. If anyone wants a mogul lesson ask Savemeasammy. He is one hell of a zipper on those F17s.



First lesson...how to tear your rotator cuff? Sign me up


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> I like troughs. If anyone wants a mogul lesson ask Savemeasammy. He is one hell of a zipper on those F17s.



yup right up there with the best of AZ bump skiers I've made turns with.  Very smooth.


----------



## dlague (Dec 9, 2014)

I was posting those descriptions expecting you all to rip them to shreds!

In a seriousness I ski bumps by going at the uphill side of the bump and ski the trough.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> yup right up there with the best of AZ bump skiers I've made turns with.  Very smooth.



Absolutely agree with this and a hell of a nice guy too.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 9, 2014)

I never hit the very bottom of the troughs. I like to bounce off the side of the moguls at a 30-45 degree angle to control speed. If it's seeded moguls I can get in a good rhythm. If not, I usually only get 15-30 max before I get thrown off a little bit and need to reset.

I know there's something in there about extended and retracting the leg. If I got that down I'd probably have better luck with natural bumps


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Absolutely agree with this and a hell of a nice guy too.



let's not go crazy now


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 9, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I never hit the very bottom of the troughs. I like to bounce off the side of the moguls at a 30-45 degree angle to control speed. If it's seeded moguls I can get in a good rhythm. If not, I usually only get 15-30 max before I get thrown off a little bit and need to reset.
> 
> I know there's something in there about extended and retracting the leg. If I got that down I'd probably have better luck with natural bumps



Using the gas pedal approach really help me. As you are coming over the mogul press down with your toes. This helps you get your ski tips down and allows you to engage your edge quicker.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Using the gas pedal approach really help me. As you are coming over the mogul press down with your toes. This helps you get your ski tips down and allows you to engage your edge quicker.



I never really come completely over the top of the mogul, more like a glancing blow off the side when I'm trying to zipper line. I love my soul 7's with a passion but they are not a bump ski, and their 188 length isn't helping either. Maybe I'll eventually get those harts, if I can find a pair to demo first


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 9, 2014)

I love to ski moguls but truth be told, I suck at it. So, I ski it any way I can and mix my lines. I love catching a rhythm but my main goal is just link my turns and hit as many as I can before my legs scream for mercy. If the trough line looks good and is soft enough, I'll hit it for a few turns but usually I'll slide on the upper side of a mogul to check my speed then swivel into the turn. 
As much as I try to condition for moguls, usually 3 - 4 bump runs burn up my quads and I have to take a cruiser.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Have no idea what my style is. After so long I just do it without much thought. Used to have more endurance but that goes with age.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> let's not go crazy now





DHS and I were talking about this (subject) on our way home from Killington.  IMO, it's not so much about the line you ski - what's more important is HOW you ski.  I focus on keeping my hands in front, keeping a quiet upper body, and absorbing the bumps with my legs.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mister moose (Dec 10, 2014)

I work on quick turns.  Being ready to turn the other way before I finish the turn I'm on.  That way, if the next mogul looks better to turn in the trough, before the trough, or after the trough, I'm ready.  That and staying balanced.  If I can keep those 2 going, it's a good run.


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 10, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Ride the river, feel the flow.  Guess that would be #3 of your classification.  Will do a little zipper lining in seeded bumps but usually ski a little slower then the good zipper liners.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



yup


----------



## dlague (Dec 10, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> DHS and I were talking about this (subject) on our way home from Killington.  IMO, it's not so much about the line you ski - what's more important is HOW you ski.  I focus on keeping my hands in front, keeping a quiet upper body, and absorbing the bumps with my legs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Absorbing bumps is part of my problem!  The old legs just don't move as effectively as they used to.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 10, 2014)

Tin said:


> I like troughs. If anyone wants a mogul lesson ask Savemeasammy. He is one hell of a zipper on those F17s.



Ever since I took a run on Hurricane with him I have been afraid to ski with any other AZ'er. Great bump skier.


----------



## crank (Dec 10, 2014)

At 57 I maybe hit a few moguls here and there.  Like Warren Miller once said - Your knees only have so many moguls in them.  I liked the gas pedal analogy.  It is similar to one I got from a Nelson Charmichael video a long time ago.  He said to think of your ski tips as dolphins coming up out of the water and then make them dive back down as soon as they crest the bump.

If you guys like instructor speak you should check out the instructors forum over at Epicski.  They are real pros at complicating the simple, overanalyzing anything, and general obfuscation through overuse of overly technical terms piled high into steaming, heaping mounds of you know what.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 10, 2014)

crank said:


> If you guys like instructor speak you should check out the instructors forum over at Epicski.  They are real pros at complicating the simple, overanalyzing anything, and general obfuscation through overuse of overly technical terms piled high into steaming, heaping mounds of you know what.



Lol exactly why I stay away from there!


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 10, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Ever since I took a run on Hurricane with him I have been afraid to ski with any other AZ'er. Great bump skier.



Funny smelly but nothing to be afraid of. We had a mini summit at Magic last year with skiers of varied ability levels and had a blast.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I never hit the very bottom of the troughs. I like to bounce off the side of the moguls at a 30-45 degree angle to control speed. If it's seeded moguls I can get in a good rhythm. If not, I usually only get 15-30 max before I get thrown off a little bit and need to reset.
> 
> I know there's something in there about extended and retracting the leg. If I got that down I'd probably have better luck with natural bumps



This is kind of my method. I think .. I ski the troughs and kind of speed check on the mid point of the mogul as I pick up speed I'm then just skipping from mogul to mogul.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 10, 2014)

The most honest answer: not as well as I'd like to.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 10, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Funny smelly but nothing to be afraid of. We had a mini summit at Magic last year with skiers of varied ability levels and had a blast.



I am really not afraid and have skied over there with Rustygroomer. Hope to Magic again this year. Went about 4 times last year.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 10, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I am really not afraid and have skied over there with Rustygroomer. Hope to Magic again this year. Went about 4 times last year.



Lol understood. I was looking for you but never ran across you.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 10, 2014)

peterk123 said:


> ............Whoever wrote those things never saw the screwed up, haphazard globs of frozen trenched crap we ski in New England. .........I am not great at bumps but it has become one of my favorite things to do. ......



Yeah, Doc Barnes and EPIC are western based with a foray into EC once/yr..:lol:  What a plan...
Nice get KevinF, the great snow in those videos is ALWAYS enjoyable to look at...sorry I couldn't make your recent VT/ME invasions, will see how things go this season.
Pete I hear ya'...relaxing and looking forward helps...makes them a lot more inviting to get into...a little bouncing off the lower portions with some trough cruisin' is par for the course.  Gotta get out to work on that this season(I hope).



> MisterMoose said..That and staying balanced. If I can keep those 2 going, it's a good run.


If I'm alive upon exiting a bumpfield = it's a good run...


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 10, 2014)

crank said:


> ...
> If you guys like instructor speak you should check out the instructors forum over at Epicski.  They are real pros at complicating the simple, overanalyzing anything, and general obfuscation through overuse of overly technical terms piled high into steaming, heaping mounds of you know what.


As I start season 37 of teaching, I never failed to be amazed at how many instructors prefer to stand around talking about skiing rather than skiing.  Some I know drive 2 hour round trips to teach 3 hours - and often, don't even take one free run.

What I get a kick out of - is how terms disappear for a few years - and then reappear with a new definition.  Braquage is a good example of this.

I saw a group of PSIA Examiners on the hill at Mt. Snow at a clinic.  As I passed the group, I heard the clinician reading to the class from a book.  I spoke to one of them who is a friend and the person said, "The snow was great.  We had two runs for the entire day - and the sad thing was, I was the only one who cared!"


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 10, 2014)

crank said:


> At 57 I maybe hit a few moguls here and there.  Like Warren Miller once said - Your knees only have so many moguls in them.  I liked the gas pedal analogy.  It is similar to one I got from a Nelson Charmichael video a long time ago.  He said to think of your ski tips as dolphins coming up out of the water and then make them dive back down as soon as they crest the bump.
> 
> ...


I think a lot depends on the individuals.  I know some 40 year olds who bail claiming they're too old, but my 81-year old skiing buddy (100+ day a year skier) tells me, "I'll give them (moguls) up someday when I get old."

BTW: The dolphin imagery you cited is very good.


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 10, 2014)

wtcobb said:


> The most honest answer: not as well as I'd like to.


I don't think there is ANY skier who doesn't want to be better - no matter how good s/he is.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2014)

I pick a line through the troughs. I sit back just a big and turn on my heels.


----------



## jimk (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't ski the moguls, they ski me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 10, 2014)

Poorly.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 10, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Funny smelly but nothing to be afraid of. We had a mini summit at Magic last year with skiers of varied ability levels and had a blast.



This is very true. Everyone had a good time and we all moved at our own pace. It was a great and we literally skied all over the mountain.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 10, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Poorly.



Wait I'm confused...your not an expert on this? :what:


----------



## dlague (Dec 10, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Ever since I took a run on Hurricane with him I have been afraid to ski with any other AZ'er. Great bump skier.



Ditto and Yup!


----------



## dlague (Dec 10, 2014)

Ski the Moguls said:


> Not a fan of those descriptions at all.
> 
> I always try to ski a zipper line these days, ever since my son learned how and the competition heated up. BUT, I can ski it as slowly as I want. No need for fast reflexes. Good balance, yes, but not reflexes. Just skid more on each turn and go the speed YOU want to go.
> 
> ...



Here is the website:

http://www.bumpsforboomers.com


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2014)

Dan DiPiro's book (linked above) is great at explaining bump technique in simple terms and (IIRC) has drills you can do to work on certain aspects.  Some might say the techniques it covers are a bit dated (almost 10 years old), but I still think it's a good book.  The best advice, as has been mentioned, is to practice as much as you can, this includes trying to make 'mogul turns' even when you're on flat terrain, and using rollers in terrain to work on absorption and extension (it's easier to concentrate on that when you're not trying to navigate a mogul field).  If you can find low angle bumps that will help a lot too.  Check out the forums at mogulskiing.net, you might find some good ideas there, though they tend to over analyze technique more than I can wrap my head around.

Most importantly- Have fun!

(disclaimer - I love skiing bumps, but I'm not actually that good)


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 10, 2014)

Greg, going to chime in here at all?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 10, 2014)

Johnny Mosley is a hell of a skier....but his methods of instruction have never made a whole lot of sense to me


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 10, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> DHS and I were talking about this (subject) on our way home from Killington.  IMO, it's not so much about the line you ski - what's more important is HOW you ski.  *I focus on keeping my hands in front, keeping a quiet upper body, and absorbing the bumps with my legs*.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This.  There is no standard mogul in NE - the only thing standard are the 3 steps above.  I spend alot of effort keeping arms in front of my chest - that will correct me most times when I'm going off balance.  Separate upper/lower body with upper always straight to where you're going.  And let your legs be shock absorbers.  Where and how I turn depends on the moguls.  I ski SL skiis, so I generally have tighter turns than most so can carve my own line to avoid ice/crust/nasty troughs.  Zipper lines are a blast, but not as common as the crusty kind.  

And old?  WTF?  I'm hitting a big milestone next year, I can ski bumps all day long and my knees only feel pooped after 3:00 and never give out before my quads.  If you're doing it right, the only thing your knees do is go up/down - should not be any other type of stress on the knee.  Don't know if I have special knees or I've never stressed them too hard - but 60 days on snow a year is not a stressor, apparently


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 10, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> If you're doing it right, the only thing your knees do is go up/down - should not be any other type of stress on the knee.  Don't know if I have special knees or I've never stressed them too hard - but 60 days on snow a year is not a stressor, apparently



I hear it all the time.  "Aren't moguls bad for your knees?"  Completely not. The pressure and stress you put on your knees doing a carved turn is WAY worse than a correctly executed bump turn.  One type of skiing involves an up and down motion with nearly equal weight/pressure on both knees where that pressure lasts only for a moment in compression and is relieved at extension; another involves loading up to 60-80% of the weight/pressure onto one knee and forcing it into an unnatural position and holding it there for up to several seconds. 

Those who believe skiing bumps are worse for the knees than traditional carving need to take a refresher course in anatomy.


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I hear it all the time.  "Aren't moguls bad for your knees?"  Completely not. The pressure and stress you put on your knees doing a carved turn is WAY worse than a correctly executed bump turn.  One type of skiing involves an up and down motion with nearly equal weight/pressure on both knees where that pressure lasts only for a moment in compression and is relieved at extension; another involves loading up to 60-80% of the weight/pressure onto one knee and forcing it into an unnatural position and holding it there for up to several seconds.
> 
> Those who believe skiing bumps are worse for the knees than traditional carving need to take a refresher course in anatomy.



Exactly.  I twisted my knee last spring (between 2 trees, not bumps).  When I got back on skis after a week break, still tender, I realized that it's easy to be lazy and use your knee to pull out of bad carves...I had to really be aware since I could feel pain if done wrong.  My knees were fine in bumps, just had to be careful carving and over-using my knee, rather than my muscles to control myself.


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I hear it all the time.  "Aren't moguls bad for your knees?"  Completely not.



Agreed, but to be fair - skiing moguls the way most people do can be very bad for the knees.


----------



## dlague (Dec 10, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Agreed, but to be fair - skiing moguls the way most people do can be very bad for the knees.



When I find a rhythm and have a good line it does not bother my knees, but when bumps get taller and tighter, I find myself getting sloppy maybe because of ski length but tails get kicked around on the troughs.  I have skis with a softer tail this year which should help.  We shall see!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 10, 2014)

That's a misconception.  You want a ski with slightly stiffer tails in the bumps to serve as a platform.  A ski with softer tails will make it easier to get in the back seat.  It's the tips and underfoot where you want flex for a ski to perform well in the bumps.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 10, 2014)

bvibert said:


> (disclaimer - I love skiing bumps, but I'm not actually that good)



bro.... you are good at them. I think your view got distorted because sundown attracts competitive and former competitive bumpers.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 10, 2014)

I had a complete knee replacement when I was in my 20s due to an accident. I am 33 and ski bumps all the time. I would say I'm a fairly aggressive bump skier and I really don't experience much pain. It usually hurts the most when I have sat in the car for a few hours after a day of skiing and try and stand up.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 10, 2014)

Point em and go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad J (Dec 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> That's a misconception.  You want a ski with slightly stiffer tails in the bumps to serve as a platform.  A ski with softer tails will make it easier to get in the back seat.  It's the tips and underfoot where you want flex for a ski to perform well in the bumps.



that is describing my old rossi 4s they were the best citizen bump ski of all time


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 11, 2014)

My favorite old school mogul video


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 11, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Agreed, but to be fair - skiing moguls the way most people do can be very bad for the knees.


Domeskier makes a superb point.  If I put an intermediate skier on a double black (without moguls), I would expect a bad result! Moguls require an additional refinement of the skill set.



skiNEwhere said:


> My favorite old school mogul video
> 
> ...


Looks like perfect conditions - and I certainly didn't see any knee-busting moves by any of the skiers.  I suppose I should recognize the area at which it was filmed, but I don't.  Help anyone?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 11, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Looks like perfect conditions - and I certainly didn't see any knee-busting moves by any of the skiers.  I suppose I should recognize the area at which it was filmed, but I don't.  Help anyone?



Killington. Gotta love the old gondola


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 11, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Killington. Gotta love the old gondola



Cool video.  I remember Kevin from "back in the day".  He was a real nice guy and obviously a great skier.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 11, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Cool video.  I remember Kevin from "back in the day".  He was a real nice guy and obviously a great skier.



I can't even imagine skiing bumps on old straight long skis anymore. I did it on 205's but was also 20 years younger.  Needles Eye looked great in that vid.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 11, 2014)

4aprice said:


> I can't even imagine skiing bumps on old straight long skis anymore. I did it on 205's but was also 20 years younger.  Needles Eye looked great in that vid.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Honestly, I don't think new skis are any easier.  I loved my 185 SL skis in bumps.  The flexed like mad lol.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 11, 2014)

Brad J said:


> that is describing my old rossi 4s they were the best citizen bump ski of all time



yup

My dad had the 4S around that time.  I had the 4M.  Pretty much the exact same ski only the 4M was a little softer in the tip.   Likewise with the next gen 7S and 7M.  I thought the 4 series were much better skis than the 7 series.  Also with the GS skis of the time.  I had both the 4G and 7G. I liked the 4 better.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 11, 2014)

I took a pair of my old bump skis out for some runs a couple years ago.  They still skied great, but the one thing that surprised me was how much snow shot into my face with them compared to my newer bump skis.  Not sure if it's the rouded tips compared to the pointy tips, big improvement though.  Anybody else experience something similar?


----------



## jack97 (Dec 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> My favorite old school mogul video



this has a cool then and now. the now part has shots taken at MJ, sunnapee, killington and sundown.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 12, 2014)

^Good stuff.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Dec 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> My favorite old school mogul video



Seastead has shredded the almighty gunbarrel at Sundown with our crew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 12, 2014)

while bump skiing is fun watching those videos for more than 45 seconds is boring.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2014)

jack97 said:


> this has a cool then and now. the now part has shots taken at MJ, sunnapee, killington and sundown.



Awesome, thanks for posting it!


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 12, 2014)

Pole length - looking at the vids, their poles look sooooo long.  Last pair I got are technically "too short" for me - finally ignored store advice - but i love them and so much easier to flick poles, or something.  Or maybe I trip on them less lmao.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2014)

I like my poles on the shorter side, though I have found that it's possible to go too short.  Right now they're just a little shorter than what would be recommended for my height, but not so short that they're useless on groomers.  For a while I had some poles that were so short they were good in big bumps, but didn't do me much good anywhere else.  Those were what was referred to as "clown poles" around here.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 12, 2014)

I tried poles 2 and 4 inches shorter than my regular ones and found they were more trouble when not in the bumps than my regular ones are in the bumps so I stick with the regular ones.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 12, 2014)

My poles when I telly are much shorter than when I alpine


----------

